# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  "Vallja e shpatave" Piktura e malazezit në Shkodrën e 1800-ës

## puroshkodran

*"Vallja e shpatave" Piktura e malazezit në Shkodrën e 1800-ës*

Enrik Mehmeti

Vallja e shpatave", apo siç është etiketuar në Muzeun e Pavarësisë në Vlorë, "Vallja Ballkanase" është një pikturë që qëndron që prej një kohe të gjatë në muzeun e pavarësisë edhe pse kanë kaluar, pushtete, luftëra, pronarë. Kopja e pikturës origjinale e piktorit Pajo Jovanovic, mbart në vetvete shumë histori që prej kohës që kur është riprodhuar dhe deri në ditët e sotme. Autori i pikturës, Pajo Jovanoviç (1850-1930), punimet e të cilit janë ekspozuar në mjaft sallone në vende të ndryshme të Evropës, ka punuar për një periudhë të konsiderueshme edhe në Shqipëri dhe ishte mik i Kolë Idromenos. Sipas historianit dhe arkeologut vlonjat, Ilia Cano, piktura e cila qëndron në muze e ka pikënisjen që kur Jovanovic, mbërriti në Shkodër në fund të shekullit të 18. Ai vinte nga një familje me nënë austriake dhe baba malazez. Në Shkodër, punoi disa kohë dhe midis pikturave të tij të njohura është dhe "Vallja Ballkanike" apo siç njihet dhe si "Vallja e Shpatave" si dhe pikturën "Lufta e Gjelave". Origjinalet e këtyre pikturave gjenden në Muzeun e Arteve në Vjenë. Rreth vitit 1920, piktori riprodhues Kristo Suljoti, bën një kopje posaçërisht për Eqrem Bej Vlorën, i cili ishte maniak i relikteve dhe pikturave. Edhe pse piktura ishte e vendosur në pjesë të rëndësishme të shtëpisë së Beut, arkeologu italian që ka kryer gërmime në parkun e Butrintit, Luigi Ugolini, nuk e përmend në librin e tij "Albania Antica" të botuar rreth viteve '30. Në këtë libër, ai pasqyron shumë objekte, sende apo piktura të cilat gjendeshin në shtëpinë e Beut në qendër të qytetit. Më vonë, në vitin 1944, partizanët e mbajtën si vendstrehim shtëpinë Beut, e gjatë kësaj kohe humbën shumë objekte. Ato që ngelën, një pjesë u dërguan në Kinostudio, ndërsa fajaca (objektet me vlerë historike) shkuan në Muzeun Etnografik. Ndërkaq, shtëpia e Beut u kthye në shtëpinë e Kulturës të qytetit. Sipas Canos, piktura arriti të shpëtonte dhe për një kohë të gjatë qëndroi në zyrat e urbanistikës së qytetit. Në vitin 1982, me një kërkesë të veçantë, piktura është transferuar në Muzeun e Pavarësisë. Gjatë këtyre viteve, piktura u dëmtua në disa pjesë dhe u deshën disa ndërhyrje që u kryen nga Luan Toto dhe Luan Vrioni. Veç tyre, korniza e allçisë u ndërrua me një kornizë druri.

Piktura

Sipas Canos, piktori Jovanovic, në shumë vepra të vetat paraqet pjesë nga udhëtimi i tij nëpër Ballkan. Kjo pikturë paraqet pikërisht kostumet tradicionale shqiptare në çdo detaj. E veçanta e pikturës që është realizuar në Shkodër, është valltari nga jugu, që kërcen mes burrave të Veriut, e këta të fundit e shikojnë dhe admirojnë vallen e tij. Pikërisht, ky fakt mund edhe ta ketë tërhequr Beun e Vlorës që e pëlqeu shumë këtë pikturë. Në këtë tablo paraqiten një grup valltarësh, të veshur me kostume popullore, nga treva të ndryshme, jo vetëm shqiptare. Në qendër, një burrë i veshur me kostumin popullor të krahinës së Labërisë, i cili ndiqet në interpretimin e tij nga një numër valltarësh e valltaresh, që gjithashtu bëhen gati të kërcejnë. Në kostumet, që përvijohen në këtë kompozim, përfshihen edhe ato të veriut të Shqipërisë, por dhe të trevave jashtë vendit. Për këtë pikturë ka edhe një histori interesante, që lidhet me një nga emrat e njohur të Luftës së Dytë Botërore, gjeneralin sovjetik Zhukov. Në prag të vizitës së Gjeneralit rus Zhukov në qytetin e Vlorës në vitin 1957, u vendos që krahas të tjerash, t'i dhurohej tabloja "Vallja e Shpatave". Por, gjatë një mbledhjeje ku ishte i pranishëm edhe piktori i vetëm i asaj kohe në Vlorë, Vasil Talo, ai e kundërshtoi këtë ide me pretendimin se ishte e vetmja vepër me autor të huaj, ndaj ajo mbeti në qytet.

Sot

Piktura aktualisht gjendet në katin e dytë të Muzeut të Pavarësisë, së bashku me një sërë pikturash të tjera si dhe objekte të familjes Vlora. Pak ditë më parë, Roberto Falasci, djali i Nermin i Vlorës, premtoi sjelljen e disa pikturave të tjera të cilat i përkasin kësaj familjeje. "Vallja e shpatave", e piktorit Pajo Jovanovic, mendohet se është riprodhuar me porsi të Eqrem Bej Vlorës në fund të viteve '20-të apo fillimin e viteve '30-të të shekullit të kaluar.

g.sh


.

----------

Maqellarjot (26-08-2014)

----------


## -BATO-

> E veçanta e pikturës që është realizuar në Shkodër, *është valltari nga jugu*, që kërcen mes burrave të Veriut, e këta të fundit e shikojnë dhe admirojnë vallen e tij. Pikërisht, ky fakt mund edhe ta ketë tërhequr Beun e Vlorës që e pëlqeu shumë këtë pikturë.


Unë nuk mendoj se është nga Jugu sepse fustanella është përdorur edhe në Shkodër. Përveç atij në mes, më tutje duken edhe dy të tjerë me fustanella.
Edhe rroba që mbajnë në kokë është e njëjtë për të gjithë, gjë që të bën të mendosh se janë të gjithë shkodranë.




> Në këtë tablo paraqiten një grup valltarësh, të veshur me kostume popullore, nga treva të ndryshme, jo vetëm shqiptare. Në qendër, një burrë i veshur me kostumin popullor të krahinës së Labërisë.


Për mua ata janë të gjithë shkodranë por me veshje të ndryshme. Fustanella është veshja e lashtë,  pantallonat janë më të reja në kohë, ndërsa shallvaret kanë hyrë gjatë pushtimit turk.  





> ndiqet në interpretimin e tij nga një numër valltarësh e *valltaresh*, që gjithashtu bëhen gati të kërcejnë.


Nuk duket ndonjë valltare aty, ata janë të gjithë meshkuj.  
Me sa duket, ky shkrim gazete qenka bërë nga ndonjë gazetar i paaftë që s'ia thotë shumë për këto punë.

----------


## Genti..

> Unë nuk mendoj se është nga Jugu sepse fustanella është përdorur edhe në Shkodër. Përveç atij në mes, më tutje duken edhe dy të tjerë me fustanella.
> Edhe rroba që mbajnë në kokë është e njëjtë për të gjithë, gjë që të bën të mendosh se janë të gjithë shkodranë.
> 
> 
> Për mua ata janë të gjithë shkodranë por me veshje të ndryshme. Fustanella është veshja e lashtë,  pantallonat janë më të reja në kohë, ndërsa shallvaret kanë hyrë gjatë pushtimit turk.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kjo foto eshte ne Kosove nga P.Jovanoavic ..Ai ka pikturuar shqiptare vetem ne veri , shiqo te web i tij .





> Piktura aktualisht gjendet në katin e dytë të Muzeut të Pavarësisë, së bashku me një sërë pikturash të tjera si dhe objekte të familjes Vlora. Pak ditë më parë, Roberto Falasci, djali i Nermin i Vlorës, premtoi sjelljen e disa pikturave të tjera të cilat i përkasin kësaj familjeje. "Vallja e shpatave", e piktorit Pajo Jovanovic, mendohet se është riprodhuar me porsi të *Eqrem Bej Vlorës në fund të viteve '20-të apo fillimin e viteve '30-të të shekullit të kaluar*.


Apapapap , po ky ka pikturuar 1.000 foto tjera me fustanellen ne Veri , dhe ka punuar per nje univerzitet te  Austrise , qe po ja futni si Sllavet , zati mediat e juaja jane bere edhe me te zeza se sa te Sllaveve .

----------


## -BATO-

> Kjo foto eshte ne Kosove nga P.Jovanoavic ..Ai ka pikturuar shqiptare vetem ne veri , shiqo te web i tij .


Po, që ata janë të gjithë shqiptarë të Veriut kjo duket qartë, po nuk di nëse janë në Shkodër apo Kosovë.

----------


## Genti..

> Po, që ata janë të gjithë shqiptarë të Veriut kjo duket qartë, po nuk di nëse janë në Shkodër apo Kosovë.


Ne Kosove shkruan te web-i i tij .

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> *"Vallja e shpatave" Piktura e malazezit në Shkodrën e 1800-ës*
> 
> Enrik Mehmeti
> 
> Vallja e shpatave", apo siç është etiketuar në Muzeun e Pavarësisë në Vlorë, "Vallja Ballkanase" është një pikturë që qëndron që prej një kohe të gjatë në muzeun e pavarësisë edhe pse kanë kaluar, pushtete, luftëra, pronarë. Kopja e pikturës origjinale e piktorit Pajo Jovanovic, mbart në vetvete shumë histori që prej kohës që kur është riprodhuar dhe deri në ditët e sotme. Autori i pikturës, Pajo Jovanoviç (1850-1930), punimet e të cilit janë ekspozuar në mjaft sallone në vende të ndryshme të Evropës, ka punuar për një periudhë të konsiderueshme edhe në Shqipëri dhe ishte mik i Kolë Idromenos. Sipas historianit dhe arkeologut vlonjat, Ilia Cano, piktura e cila qëndron në muze e ka pikënisjen që kur Jovanovic, mbërriti në Shkodër në fund të shekullit të 18. Ai vinte nga një familje me nënë austriake dhe baba malazez. Në Shkodër, punoi disa kohë dhe midis pikturave të tij të njohura është dhe "Vallja Ballkanike" apo siç njihet dhe si "Vallja e Shpatave" si dhe pikturën "Lufta e Gjelave". Origjinalet e këtyre pikturave gjenden në Muzeun e Arteve në Vjenë. Rreth vitit 1920, piktori riprodhues Kristo Suljoti, bën një kopje posaçërisht për Eqrem Bej Vlorën, i cili ishte maniak i relikteve dhe pikturave. Edhe pse piktura ishte e vendosur në pjesë të rëndësishme të shtëpisë së Beut, arkeologu italian që ka kryer gërmime në parkun e Butrintit, Luigi Ugolini, nuk e përmend në librin e tij "Albania Antica" të botuar rreth viteve '30. Në këtë libër, ai pasqyron shumë objekte, sende apo piktura të cilat gjendeshin në shtëpinë e Beut në qendër të qytetit. Më vonë, në vitin 1944, partizanët e mbajtën si vendstrehim shtëpinë Beut, e gjatë kësaj kohe humbën shumë objekte. Ato që ngelën, një pjesë u dërguan në Kinostudio, ndërsa fajaca (objektet me vlerë historike) shkuan në Muzeun Etnografik. Ndërkaq, shtëpia e Beut u kthye në shtëpinë e Kulturës të qytetit. Sipas Canos, piktura arriti të shpëtonte dhe për një kohë të gjatë qëndroi në zyrat e urbanistikës së qytetit. Në vitin 1982, me një kërkesë të veçantë, piktura është transferuar në Muzeun e Pavarësisë. Gjatë këtyre viteve, piktura u dëmtua në disa pjesë dhe u deshën disa ndërhyrje që u kryen nga Luan Toto dhe Luan Vrioni. Veç tyre, korniza e allçisë u ndërrua me një kornizë druri.
> 
> Piktura
> 
> Sipas Canos, piktori Jovanovic, në shumë vepra të vetat paraqet pjesë nga udhëtimi i tij nëpër Ballkan. Kjo pikturë paraqet pikërisht kostumet tradicionale shqiptare në çdo detaj. E veçanta e pikturës që është realizuar në Shkodër, është valltari nga jugu, që kërcen mes burrave të Veriut, e këta të fundit e shikojnë dhe admirojnë vallen e tij. Pikërisht, ky fakt mund edhe ta ketë tërhequr Beun e Vlorës që e pëlqeu shumë këtë pikturë. Në këtë tablo paraqiten një grup valltarësh, të veshur me kostume popullore, nga treva të ndryshme, jo vetëm shqiptare. Në qendër, një burrë i veshur me kostumin popullor të krahinës së Labërisë, i cili ndiqet në interpretimin e tij nga një numër valltarësh e valltaresh, që gjithashtu bëhen gati të kërcejnë. Në kostumet, që përvijohen në këtë kompozim, përfshihen edhe ato të veriut të Shqipërisë, por dhe të trevave jashtë vendit. Për këtë pikturë ka edhe një histori interesante, që lidhet me një nga emrat e njohur të Luftës së Dytë Botërore, gjeneralin sovjetik Zhukov. Në prag të vizitës së Gjeneralit rus Zhukov në qytetin e Vlorës në vitin 1957, u vendos që krahas të tjerash, t'i dhurohej tabloja "Vallja e Shpatave". Por, gjatë një mbledhjeje ku ishte i pranishëm edhe piktori i vetëm i asaj kohe në Vlorë, Vasil Talo, ai e kundërshtoi këtë ide me pretendimin se ishte e vetmja vepër me autor të huaj, ndaj ajo mbeti në qytet.
> ...


Puroshkodran,bravo!
Pikture e histori e bukur.(Se kisha pare e as degjuar).

----------


## naqeta

Fustanellen e kane pas veshur dhe geget ne veri .
Eshte nje teme ne forum qe flet per kete ,me titull:
''Kush jane dorianet ?''

----------


## puroshkodran

> Kjo foto eshte ne Kosove nga P.Jovanoavic ..Ai ka pikturuar shqiptare vetem ne veri , shiqo te web i tij .


Genti
Ti thu qi piktura (jo foto) ndodhet sot ne Kosove, apo asht pikturu ne Kosove dhe ata burrat jane kosovare?
Na jep ndonji info ose linkun e webit te Jovanoviç.




> Apapapap , po ky ka pikturuar 1.000 foto tjera me fustanellen ne Veri , dhe ka punuar per nje univerzitet te  Austrise , qe po ja futni si Sllavet , zati mediat e juaja jane bere edhe me te zeza se sa te Sllaveve .


Te fjalia qi ke shenu me emfaze e ka pase fjalen per kopien qi e ka porosite Eqrem Vlora

Asht e vertete qi jane veriore ata me fustanelle. Autori i shkrmit, si shumica e shqiptarve mendon qi fustanella asht perdor vetem ne jug. Ka shume piktura e foto qi deshmojne qi asht perdor edhe ne veri. Njena per tyne asht fotoja e Hamz Kazazit (1858) qi kam ne avatar.

----------


## Rina_87

"Vallja e shpatave" ne Kosove njihet si "Vallja e Rugoves" dhe eshte valle tipike shqiptare dhe nuk e di pse ne muzeun e Vlores eshte emeruar si "vallja ballkanase". Veshja kombetare si ajo ne foto (jo me fustanelle) eshte veshje tipike e Rugoves, sidomos ai shalli i bardhe ne koke, me te cilin eshte mbeshtjelle cdo burre pas vdekjes se tij, dmth ka qene dhe eshte si nje lloj simbol i vdekjes, ashtu sic e di une.

----------


## EDLIN

Nga i njejti piktor:

----------

Maqellarjot (26-08-2014)

----------


## Archicad

Mesim i perdorimit te shpates





Per krijimin e ketij kompozimi, sipas autobiografise se Jovanoviqit, eshte meritore nje ngjarje  spontane qe ndodhi gjate qendrimit te tij ne shtepi ne Vershac gjate pushimeve te vitit 1882, kur ju erdhi ne gosti me pajisje te plote luftarake fqiu i tyre,  Mita. Vellau i Pajes - Aleksandri e nxori jataganin e Mites dhe filloi ta qarkoje ne dhome, ne ate moment Paja fitoi nje frymezim per nje pikture te re....

----------

Maqellarjot (26-08-2014)

----------


## Archicad

Lufta e gjelave. Variant me me shume drite hije...

----------

Maqellarjot (26-08-2014)

----------


## Archicad

Ahmet Qeriqi
Serbizimi i disa tablove artistike


Falsifikimi dhe serbizimi i tablove me motive nga shpërngulja e krishterëve nga Kosova në shekullin XVIII

Historiografia, arti dhe tradita gojore serbe është e mbushur me shembuj të shumtë të falsifikimeve. Pa e tepruar fare mund të thuhet se janë të shumtë historianët serbë, të cilët kanë bërë përpjekje të pareshtura, madje edhe të suksesshme për të paraqitur vetëm të vërtetën e tyre para botës evropiane, e vërtetë kjo mbi të cilën ata kanë zgjeruar jo pa sukses pretendimet hegjemoniste në tërë Ballkanin e veçmas në trojet shqiptare.
Historianët Serbë edhe pse e dinë faktin se fiset sllave depërtuan në Ballkan në shekullin e shtatë, ata nuk pranojnë as faktin tjetër, se në kohën kur kishin arritur në Ballkan, si fise me një nivel të ulët të qytetërimit, kishin shkatërruar të gjitha elementet fizike të kulturës autoktone. Sllavët paganë kontaktuan me krishterimin e banorëve vendës, arbëreshë, arumunë e grekë në shekullin VIII e më vonë. Për të dokumentuar mënyrat e metodat e falsifikimeve do të marrim për të analizuar një motiv nga arti figurativ, i cili dashur pa dashur nxjerrë në sipërfaqe falsifikimin skandaloz, madje falsifikimin e veprave të piktorëve serbë nga vetë bashkëkombësit e tyre. Piktori akademik serb, Paja Jovanoviq, 1856-1957, i shkolluar në Vjenë, Londër, Paris, Mynhen, Berlin, kishte sjellë në artin e kohës stilin, motivin dhe përmbajtjet autentike evropiane, nën ndikimin e artit realist-romantik, mbase nën ndikimin e tablove të piktorëve vjenezë, francezë e gjermanë, të cilët kishin sajuar tablo të shumta me motiv shpërngulen e të krishterëve nga jugu i Ballkanit, në decenien e fundit të shek XVIII.
Tabloja, e cila quhet Shpërngulja e serbëve dhe e cila me siguri se mund të ketë pasur mbështetje në ndonjë tablo kompozicionale paraprake, me përmbajtje të njëjtë e pikturuar nga piktorët evropianë, ishte punuar nga piktori P, Jovanoviq, duke u mbështetur në përshkrimin realist të përmbajtjes. Është me rëndësi të theksojmë se Paja Jovanoviq, i cili kishte një kulturë të gjerë intelektuale e krijuese evropiane, dhe nuk shquhet për asnjë element racist sa i përket popullit shqiptar, edhe pse ishte bashkëkohës i Vladan Gjorgjeviqit, Jovan Cvijiqit, Haxhi Vasileviqit, Vasa Çubriloviqit dhe përgjithësisht kreut të kulturës shoviniste serbe të kohës. Përkundrazi, Paja Jovanoviq, një piktor i njohur në qarqet evropiane, i cili të shumtën e kohës e kaloi në Vjenë dhe në qendrat më të mëdha të Evropës, tablotë më të goditura artistikisht, apo kryeveprat e tij i mori me motiv nga jeta e shqiptarëve. Tablotë e tij më të shquara artistikisht janë pikërisht ato me motive nga jeta e shqiptarëve, të cilat sipas studiuesve të kohës së tij, ishin tablo që ngjallnin interesim te publiku artdashës evropian. Për veç tablosë me motive nga shpërngulja e të krishterëve, ndër tablotë e Paja Jovanoviqit, janë të njohura edhe tablotë nga jeta e shqiptarëve si Lufta e gjelave, Zbukurimi i nusës, Luftimi me shpata e të tjera. Paja Jovanoviq, ka punuar edhe tablo nga mitologjia dhe historia serbe. Janë të mirënjohura tablotë pikturave si Vajza e Kosovës, Kurorëzimi i Mbretit Dushan e të tjera.

Shpërngulja e serbëve I

Kjo tablo kompozicionale me temë historike është ekspozuar në Vjenë, në vitin 1895 dhe pa dyshim është kryevepra e tij artistike. Motivi u mor nga historia e shpërnguljes së një numri të krishterëve nga Kosova, në vitin 1690, pas humbjes së forcave të aleancës së ushtrisë austriake e gjermane tok me krishterët e Ballkanit, në Shkup dhe në Kaçanik. Në tablonë e parë autentike të Paja Jovanoviqit, të vitit 1895, vërejmë shumë elemente autentike, të cilat më vonë u serbizuan, me qëllim të hapur për të falsifikuar dhe serbizuar këtë tablo të fuqishme artistike të kohës. Në këtë tablo, në plan të parë paraqitet një pamje impozante realiste, është kjo një kolone e të dyndurve me popullatë civile, priftërinj dhe ushtarë austriakë. Në plan të parë, në mes të tablosë është portretizuar një malësor i veshur me tirq, xhurdi, gunë të leshtë mbi shpinë, dhe po ashtu me kapelë leshi. Me dorën e majtë mban pushkën, ndërsa dorën e djathtë e ka të përgjakur e të lidhur. Në plan të dytë, nga e djathta në të majtë, shihet një grua e moshës mesatare, hipur mbi kalë, Gruaja mban në prehër një fëmijë. Pastaj në mes një djalosh i ri, po ashtu i veshur me tirq, xhurdi dhe kësulë të bardhë. Ai tërheq kalin e priftit mjekërbardhë, i cili mund të jetë menduar si Patriarku, Arsenije Çarnojeviqi i Tretë, së bashku me një kryeprift tjetër. Në anën e majtë, janë skicuar ushtarët austriakë të Pikolominit, ndërsa në anën e djathtë turma fshatarësh, të cilët kanë ngarkuar në qerre rraqe e gjësende, ndërsa u grahin para qeve dhe deleve që kanë marrë me vete. Të gjithë fshatarët pa dallim kanë kësula të bardha, shall të bardhë, tirq të bardhë me gajtanë të zi. Koloriti i derdhur me kujdes dhe mjeshtëri në tablo është tipik dhe realisht përputhet me kohën. Tabloja kompozicionale historike Shpërngulja e serbëve me sa kuptohet asnjëherë deri tani nuk është studiuar si duhet në kohë dhe hapësirë, në rrethanat e dokumentuara historike. Vetë fakti se serbët më vonë i ripërpunuan motivet e Paja Jovanoviqit, bën të kuptojmë se tablotë e tij nuk i kënaqen orekset shoviniste dhe ekspansioniste serbe, andaj ata edhe e serbizuan në tërësi tablonë shpërngulja e serbëve.

Shpërngulja e serbëve II

Në tablonë e dytë, i njëjti kompozicion, ka pësuar disa ndryshime, të cilat sigurisht janë bërë nën trysninë e qarqeve ekspansioniste serbe. Tashmë të gjithë fshatarët e tablosë së parë janë eliminuar nga tabloja dhe në vend të tyre kemi grupe njerëzish me veshje ruse, kozake, me kaftan dhe armë të ndryshe, pushkë, shpata. pistoleta, etj. Në vend të gruas me fëmijën ngryk hipur mbi kalë, tashmë ndodhet një kalorës, i veshur si rus apo kozak. Patriarku Çarnojeviq paraqitet si një prift serb, me mjekër të bardhë, ashtu sikur Shën Sava, në përfytyrimin kishtar mitologjik serb. Djaloshi që tërheq kalin e patriarkut në vend të kapelës së bardhë, që kishte mbi kokë në tablonë e parë, në tablonë e dytë ai ka në kokë një shajkaqë serbe, rroba shajaku dhe një pushkë mbi supe. Vetëm malësori i skicuar në plan të parë ka mbetur i paprekur. Ai dallon vetëm me tipare të fytyrës, moshës, por jo edhe në veshje. Edhe ushtarët në të majtë, kanë mbetur ushtarë me veshje austriake, të kohës së Eneo Pikolominit të vitit 1690. Orekset shoviniste serbe nuk i kishte kënaqur kjo ndërhyrje e dytë e Paja Jovanoviqit. Ata donim më shumë, por si duket piktori, që tërë jetën kishte jetuar dhe kishte vdekur në Vjenë nuk u bë vegël e verbër qarqeve militariste ekspansioniste serbe.

Shpërngulja e serbëve III

Gjithnjë sipas të njëjtit motiv dhe sipas të njëjtit kompozicion historik, piktori tjetër serb, Milan Andriq, kishte serbizuar dhe sllavizuar në tërësi motivin e tablosë Shpërngulja e serbëve. Ai, tashmë kishte eliminuar të gjitha karakteristikat realiste të elementeve, të cilat i kishte pasqyruar, piktori i famshëm, Paja Jovanoviq, ndërsa tërë tablonë e kishte kompozuar sipas kërkesave të ultrashovinizmit serb. Në anën e djathë në vend të malësorit me kapelë të bardhë paraqitet një burrë me veshje hercegovasi. Gruaja e hipur në kalë është një si ikonë mitologjike e Shën Mrisë me një fëmijë motak, apo diçka më i moshuar. Djaloshi që tërheq kalin e patriarkut është një gexhë i Shumadisë. Malësori në planin e parë, është një figurë tipike shumadinase, një burrë i bëshëm, tërë dhjamë, i rruar, i freskuar, imponues, që duket sikur po shkon në dasmë. Ai tashmë rrezaton forcë dhe virulencë tipike serbe. Ushtarët në të majtë nuk janë paraqitur me rroba karakteristike të ushtarëve të Pikolominit, por janë ushtarë me veshje e kaftana të kozakëve. E tërë tabloja është serbizuar në po thuajse të gjitha pikat qendrore. Nga dhjetëra fshatarë me veshje autentike shqiptare në anën e djathtë janë portretizuar vetëm dy. Shikuesi i vëmendshëm mund të hetojë edhe shumë elemente e pika të tjera dalluese në tri tablotë, e sidomos në tablonë e M. Andriqit.

----------


## Archicad

Zbukurimi i nuses

----------

Maqellarjot (26-08-2014)

----------


## Gameness



----------

Maqellarjot (26-08-2014)

----------


## Gameness

Paja Jovanovic

*"Trathtari"*

----------


## Gameness



----------


## Gameness

gjithnje ne veri...

----------


## Gameness

Flitem per Shqiperi, Greqi, Mal te Zi e Kosove... ja fustanella ne Oher...

----------

Maqellarjot (26-08-2014)

----------


## Gameness



----------

